# Stop Pigeon Killer



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

Does anyone know if Poisoning pigeons in Dade County Florida is legal. I have rescued 3 baby pigeons. One is about a week and a half and the other two about two weeks. It appears that someone at the airport hired a private company called Animal Control and Removal.Tel: 786-417-8156 if anyone is interested in knowing. The owner uses poison corn to kill them. Leaving baby pigeons fending for themselves. The three I have somehow survived the fall from about 3 stories high up in the hangar, obviously missing their parents and hungry, they must have wandered out of their nests and fell. Many adult pigeons died. In addition other birds like doves have been picking at the corn. I also found a dead Grackle, so it appears that pigeons aren't the only victims.I will care for the babies with the help of my adult pigeons, which by the way already have fed the younger bird. The other two peck at the feed and are doing well. I also hand feed them. Does anyone have an answer, I will appreciate the feedback.


----------



## tap in bogey (Dec 24, 2003)

I saw the last few minutes of a show on MSNBC this evening about someone poisoning pigeons. I didn't hear what city they were referring to but I do know that the police were investigating it as though it were illegal. 

[This message has been edited by tap in bogey (edited March 27, 2004).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Bil,
What a sad state of affairs for all concerned.

The killing of pigeons 'should' be banned everywhere. I would suggest checking with your local authorities to see what the laws are in that particular area. 

From what I understand the 'poison of choice' is Avitrol. Cracked corn that has been laced with Avitrol is dispersed in little piles where pigeons roost & feed. 

I read where the use of Avitrol is banned in NYC.

I pray something can be done to save these wonderous birs. 

Please keep us posted on any new developments that may arise. 
Cindy

[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited March 27, 2004).]


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Bil,
as far as I know the pest control can kill pigeons and other animals if they put humans in danger.
From your post it is not clear to me if the people who work at the airport hired the pest control company or private people. And what would the danger to humans be?
My building recently hired one of the companies. The birds are gone, but I did not see any dead ones.
Months ago my neighbor shot one of my ferals, I called the police and they did nothing. The animal cops do nothing for pigeons. The regular cops could not do anything because I had not witnessed the shooting.
PETA did not help.
Hiring a lawyer, I could not afort.
Maybe "Help me Howard" would know a solution.
Thank you for caring for those sweet, innocent creatures.
Reti

------------------


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

There is a legal way to poison pigeons with a permit. 

However if other wildlife is dying from the poisoning, then those who had the permit are not carrying through with their responsibilities to see that no other wildlife is harmed during their exterminating. 

Contact "wildlife fish & game" It should be in your phone book. Demand that they look into this to see if those who are exterminating have a permit. Let them know that other wildlife has been killed from the poison. 

You may get passed on from phone number to phone number but stick with it until you get to the right person who is willing to work on this. 

They might ask for the Grackle's body. I don't know if you have it in your posession now. 

One thing I was told to do is watch them poison the pigeons and if it appeared that any other wildlife was going near the poison then call them immediately. (I'd video tape it too) Or if the bodies of the pigeons were not picked up and disposed of properly, then call them. 

From what I gather, the poison does not kill them immediately. If they fly off after eating I don't see how the poisoner can dispose of the body. So, the whole idea of giving Avitrol to pigeons without harming any other wildlife is ridiculous to me. 

Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited March 29, 2004).]


----------



## BillC (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Julie,
My work place is cleared of pigeons now. The corn was spread all over the hangar roof and on the ground. I've been sweeping it. Yes there are other wildlife that pick on the corn pieces after it has been cracked by vehicle traffic. I will contact wildlife & fisheries department to get more info. What pisses me off is that it's all about pigeon poop. Pigeon poop can be cleaned with water, why take a creatures life for it, especially those that are nesting. Thanks for your replies, I will follow-up.

Bill


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Bill,
I was at a local college & they mounted boxes throughout the rafters, that emit small electrical charges or some kind of cracking noise. Worked well, as there were no birds of any type around. Maybe suggesting this will be helpful.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I hope you still have the Grackle's body. This gives you proof for Fish and Game. 

I hope you can get the extermination company to stop this.


----------

